# Military Experience???



## BillyMan (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey guys.  I have been looking into becoming a 68W with Airborne.  How well would potential employers look at my resume with the military experience vs. civilian experience as an EMT-Basic?


----------



## BillyMan (Jan 30, 2008)

Is anybody out there a 68-Whiskey?   I'm looking for some advice here other than what the rectruiters feed to me.


----------



## John E (Jan 30, 2008)

*You might be surprised...*

I worked with a former army combat medic, don't know what his official designation was but he served a tour in Iraq on the ground, upon leaving the Army he was only able to qualify as an EMT-1. The additional things you'll learn as a combat medic do not transfer over to civilian EMS. 

Not trying to discourage you but you will most likely have to take a class if you want to try and get any cert other than an EMT-1 or EMT-B as the rest of the country calls us. 

John E.


----------



## BillyMan (Jan 30, 2008)

John E said:


> I worked with a former army combat medic, don't know what his official designation was but he served a tour in Iraq on the ground, upon leaving the Army he was only able to qualify as an EMT-1. The additional things you'll learn as a combat medic do not transfer over to civilian EMS.
> 
> Not trying to discourage you but you will most likely have to take a class if you want to try and get any cert other than an EMT-1 or EMT-B as the rest of the country calls us.
> 
> John E.



I understand the difference between the Civilian and Military qualifications.  However I'm just curious how a potential employer would look at Military experience as an EMT-B vs. civilian experience as an EMT-B?

Also, my recruiter doesn't have a copy of my ASVAB scores I took my Junior year so he had me take about a 20 minute test  on the computer that he said tells him what my score would potentially be.  I got an 88 on it and he seemed impressed.  How good is that really?  Because I've been pretty wary of everything he says just because I know there are some real 'used-car salesman' types out there.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 30, 2008)

Military experience  as a medic is of course looked upon very well in the EMS community. If your going into police or fire its a bigger plus. Puts you in a prime position to do tactical/rescue medic for them since you have experience doing exactly that.  

However you do not need military expereince to get civilan EMS careers.  You could just get the training and apply.  As mentiond you may not get all the civilain certs you need for the civilan ems and will need to go through the training AGAIN anyway


----------



## BillyMan (Jan 30, 2008)

firecoins said:


> Military experience  as a medic is of course looked upon very well in the EMS community. If your going into police or fire its a bigger plus. Puts you in a prime position to do tactical/rescue medic for them since you have experience doing exactly that.
> 
> However you do not need military expereince to get civilan EMS careers.  You could just get the training and apply.  As mentiond you may not get all the civilain certs you need for the civilan ems and will need to go through the training AGAIN anyway



Well, it never killed anybody to cover the same lifesaving topics twice.  Oh right, it's probably SAVED a few people. lol.  I have no problem doing something twice.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 31, 2008)

BillyMan said:


> Well, it never killed anybody to cover the same lifesaving topics twice.  Oh right, it's probably SAVED a few people. lol.  I have no problem doing something twice.



no, no it isn't.


----------



## MedRhett (Feb 1, 2008)

If you want more training, have the cojones and love to do PT, I'd go for 18D - SF medic.  You'd just have to go to SF selection, pass that and put in for 18D.

I was in Army SF and got to work very closely with 18Ds.  From what I understand, they pretty much train to EMT-P (plus some other advanced training...).  Their course runs about a year and a half - the longest in SF.  They have to be high speed because they're usually the only game in town... really, really far away from the nearest field hospital.

That being said, 'regular' medics are good, too.  They get to do some things that their civilian counterparts cannot.  I hear they do offer you the chance to take the EMT-B test while you're in.

Whatever you do... good luck!


----------



## firecoins (Feb 1, 2008)

MedRhett said:


> If you want more training, have the cojones and love to do PT, I'd go for 18D - SF medic.  You'd just have to go to SF selection, pass that and put in for 18D.
> 
> I was in Army SF and got to work very closely with 18Ds.  From what I understand, they pretty much train to EMT-P (plus some other advanced training...).  Their course runs about a year and a half - the longest in SF.  They have to be high speed because they're usually the only game in town... really, really far away from the nearest field hospital.
> 
> ...




Has you military experience helped you in the civlian world?  How has being an ex SF soldier helped in the civilian world?


----------



## MedRhett (Feb 1, 2008)

I would definitely say that my military experience helped me in the civilian world.  In a few different ways...

Job-wise, the experience has gotten me several job offers.  I wasn't a military medic, by the way... I was actually a linguist with a TS clearance.  So, needless to say, I got a lot of offers.  Most involved three-letter agencies.

Due to family issues, I was unable to move for any of those jobs, so I decided to pursue my interest in EMS.  I had a lot of training in basic battlefield medicine that sparked my interest.

The military gets a lot more respect now than in previous years.  Anytime an employer sees that I have three combat tours under my belt, I feel like it gives me a little advantage.  Whether or not it really does, I don't know.  I guess it does let them know that I can perform under pressure.  

Sorry for rambling... hope that answers your question!


----------



## BillyMan (Feb 4, 2008)

Well guys, I talked to the NCOIC at my recruiter's office because apparently the 68W MOS is closed right now..

Anyway this guy is a First Sergeant who was a 68Q - Pharmacy Specialist called someone high up at MEPs to open it up for me and they can now get 68W w/ Airborne into my contract.  I'm supposed to go to Portland on Wednesday night and go to MEPs the next morning.  Hopefully I can do the duck walk.<_<

Thanks for your help guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## MedRhett (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats and good luck!  Have fun at MEPS... lol

Airborne!


----------



## firecoins (Feb 5, 2008)

stay safe!


----------



## BillyMan (Feb 8, 2008)

MedRhett said:


> Congrats and good luck!  Have fun at MEPS... lol
> 
> Airborne!



Well MEPs was both better and worse than I expected.  The Hotel was really nice and everybody treated me well.   Also the other recruits weren't the typical 17 and 18 year old screw offs I was told I would be tagging along with.  Most every person there was mature and behaved well.

MEPs itself was in a very nice building and all of the people in there were very nice to me.  

One problem, the Army Liason guy could not get me 68W so I left without a contract.  I told him I didn't want anything that wasn't a medic.  I can understand though, believe it or not every Army recruit I talked to had signed up to be a medic.  8 in all.  Not one other person I seen who was joining the Army chose something other than medic.

Either way, I have begun looking at other healthcare specialities including...

Medical Laboratory Specialist
Operating Room Specialist
and especially Pharmacy Specialist.

Would any of these be a decent substitute to medic?  I know all of them share some part of the job were you have the same tasks.  From what I understand the medic can basically fill in for any enlisted healthcare job when needed.   I figured the Pharmacy Specialist wouldn't be a bad job to have and I might enjoy doing it.  Not quite as gung ho as medic but it is a start.  And when I eventually start my civilian EMT-P course knowing my prescriptions should really help me out.  Am I correct in this statement?:unsure:


----------



## MedRhett (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm glad your MEPS experience was decent - except for the lack of a contract!  I can't really advise you on any of those other jobs, as I know nothing about them and they're a little outside my area of expertise. 

I will say that if you want to be a medic, hold out for it.  Don't accept whatever the liaison guy throws at you... they just want you to sign a contract that day.


----------



## BillyMan (Feb 8, 2008)

MedRhett said:


> I'm glad your MEPS experience was decent - except for the lack of a contract!  I can't really advise you on any of those other jobs, as I know nothing about them and they're a little outside my area of expertise.
> 
> I will say that if you want to be a medic, hold out for it.  Don't accept whatever the liaison guy throws at you... they just want you to sign a contract that day.



Yeah I know that is the whole point of going to MEPs to sign the contract.  I have been reconsidering really and my parents are really against me doing this.  I think I might just get my EMT-P and maybe a few years down the road join the Reserves.  I really want to be a soldier but I'm putting my family first.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 8, 2008)

BillyMan said:


> Yeah I know that is the whole point of going to MEPs to sign the contract.  I have been reconsidering really and my parents are really against me doing this.  I think I might just get my EMT-P and maybe a few years down the road join the Reserves.  I really want to be a soldier but I'm putting my family first.



usually the military pits the Marines first.  Bullet sponges.


----------



## james (Feb 9, 2008)

Hay dont give up on the military. I am on active duty in Germany and I just got my EMTB cert And passed the NREMT test. So you can do it from almost any place you want. If the only thing you want to do is combat medic then dont let them talk you into any thing else. There job is to put you in the military, if they need numbers bad they will give you what you want. Trust me Im on my way to be a recruiter for the army.


----------



## BillyMan (Feb 10, 2008)

james said:


> Hay dont give up on the military. I am on active duty in Germany and I just got my EMTB cert And passed the NREMT test. So you can do it from almost any place you want. If the only thing you want to do is combat medic then dont let them talk you into any thing else. There job is to put you in the military, if they need numbers bad they will give you what you want. Trust me Im on my way to be a recruiter for the army.



lol.  No offense guy but if I had to choose one MOS in the Army out of all 150 to not trust, it would be a recruiter. lol^_^.  At least I know mine was full of :censored::censored::censored::censored:.  And the reason I wouldn't join isn't because of having trouble getting a contract, its because of family reasons.  No more no less.  I'm sure I will still enlist someday, I'm just not going to rush into it.


----------



## DFDEMS (Mar 9, 2008)

I know this is late but if you want 68W I would stick with it. If you want to be high speed and are a PT stud try the 18D route as was mentioned before.  Maybe even try the pararescue with the USAF. 

My advice would be if you want to be a medic in the military don’t settle for anything else on your contract.


----------



## tgpii (Mar 9, 2008)

BillyMan said:


> Hey guys.  I have been looking into becoming a 68W with Airborne.  How well would potential employers look at my resume with the military experience vs. civilian experience as an EMT-Basic?



I am a 68W(enjoy Ft Sam Huston)  in the Army National Guard.  In the Army you learn all kinds of cool stuff.  When you go into the civilian world all you are is an emt-b.  If you want to become a paramedic it is a great start.  If you stay in the medical field your military will help.  I notice I try some other fields and they are worried I will get deployed.  A civilian EMT-B can work for  a private ambulance company make no money and work crazy hours.  It may help you get in  a fire department, but even then you will have to become a paramedic.  I recently applied for a Nursing Assistant job.  The job says you have to be a CNA or EMT-B.   What will make you mad is you know how to do so much but you have to stay within your EMT-B.  68w works with needles, iv, and meds.  EMT-B does not.  Unless you become a flight medic airborne don't mean much to anyone.  In the military it may get you some promotion points.


----------



## dadotwins (Apr 17, 2008)

*Ex Navy Corspman/Current EMT*

I think It helped me having previous military medical training. Had to take EMT training, but scored higher due to previous knowledge. No, not every thing transfers over but I can help but think it will look nice to some ole base chief somewhere. Just remember get your civilian equivilent training while your in service and you won't start over from scratch like me.


----------



## tgpii (Apr 17, 2008)

dadotwins said:


> I think It helped me having previous military medical training. Had to take EMT training, but scored higher due to previous knowledge. No, not every thing transfers over but I can help but think it will look nice to some ole base chief somewhere. Just remember get your civilian equivilent training while your in service and you won't start over from scratch like me.


The medical and law enforcement fields are fields that like military experience.  I am a combat medic in the IL Army National Guard.  Part of the tanning is we are NREMT EMT-B.  EMT-B can work for private ambulance companies and make crap. I am trying to get in a hospital as an ER tech.  Anyone have suggestions for this?  What other jobs can EMT-B do?  Also for the Army/National Guard we have to keep are EMT-B the give us credits/classes so we keep it.    :sad:


----------



## tgpii (Apr 17, 2008)

tgpii said:


> I am a 68W(enjoy Ft Sam Huston)  in the Army National Guard.  In the Army you learn all kinds of cool stuff.  When you go into the civilian world all you are is an emt-b.  If you want to become a paramedic it is a great start.  If you stay in the medical field your military will help.  I notice I try some other fields and they are worried I will get deployed.  A civilian EMT-B can work for  a private ambulance company make no money and work crazy hours.  It may help you get in  a fire department, but even then you will have to become a paramedic.  I recently applied for a Nursing Assistant job.  The job says you have to be a CNA or EMT-B.   What will make you mad is you know how to do so much but you have to stay within your EMT-B.  68w works with needles, iv, and meds.  EMT-B does not.  Unless you become a flight medic airborne don't mean much to anyone.  In the military it may get you some promotion points.



I am in the National Guard airborne/flight medic hard to get.


----------

